# Gibts preiswerte Tele-Matchruten?



## vermesser (18. Januar 2011)

Jo, also das Thema sollte klar sein! Ich fische ab und an gerne mit der Matchrute! Und ich fahre gern mit dem Fahrrad angeln! Tja und da wäre ne Telematch was ganz tolles! Gibts sowas? Unter 50 Euro vielleicht sogar?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gibts preiswerte Tele-Matchruten?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Telematch was ganz tolles! Gibts sowas? Unter 50 Euro vielleicht sogar?


Jep, nennt man dann Bolo Rute...:m


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gibts preiswerte Tele-Matchruten?*

ja gibt es schau mal hier die kostet aber 60 euro |kopfkrat
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...erruten/browning-syntec-tele-match/detail.jsf


----------



## Gemini (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gibts preiswerte Tele-Matchruten?*

Ich hab eine Browning Syntec Tele Match die inzwischen meine Lieblings-Matchrute ist. 

3.90m 6-14g WG und hat u.a. schon einen Ü80 Zander unbeabsichtigt aber erfolgreich auf Softpellet gefangen 

Sollte preislich ungefähr hinkommen und ist meiner Meinung nach top!


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gibts preiswerte Tele-Matchruten?*

Für n Fuffi ist diese gut zu gebrauchen:
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Shimano-CATANA-BX-TELE-Trout-390m-8-12g_p6956_x2.htm

Gibts auch in anderen WGs: http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...s=Catana+trout&search_in_description=&x=0&y=0


Ausgeschildert als Forellenrute aber super als Match geeigent.:m


----------



## Gemini (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gibts preiswerte Tele-Matchruten?*

Stimmt das passt wirklich oft sehr gut, 1/3 meiner Matchruten sind dem Aufdruck nach Forellenruten


----------



## vermesser (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gibts preiswerte Tele-Matchruten?*

Also die Catana bei A & M sieht ja echt super aus! Die würde locker ausreichen! Grübel!
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Rute?


----------



## DerStipper (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gibts preiswerte Tele-Matchruten?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Für n Fuffi ist diese gut zu gebrauchen:
> http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Shimano-CATANA-BX-TELE-Trout-390m-8-12g_p6956_x2.htm
> 
> Gibts auch in anderen WGs: http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...s=Catana+trout&search_in_description=&x=0&y=0
> ...



Yeah, ich war sowieso auf der Suche nach 2 Ruten in der Preisklasse und da ich ein Top Angebot nicht bekommen habe, werde ich wohl da auch zu schlagen. Danke für den Hinweis=)


----------



## Andal (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gibts preiswerte Tele-Matchruten?*

Halte mal bei Ebay nach einer "DAM Tele Fino" Ausschau. Die ist noch ein Vorpleitemodell und m.M. nach State of Art unter den Telematchruten. Die ist dann natürlich gebraucht, aber das ist ja an sich kein Problem.

Sonst eben eine Sbirorute, wenn dich der nackte Griff nicht stört.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gibts preiswerte Tele-Matchruten?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Also die Catana bei A & M sieht ja echt super aus! Die würde locker ausreichen! Grübel!
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Rute?




Ich kenne die Rute als Match und Bolo (5-7m) .
Was willste denn wissen?

Die Trout ist in ihrer (jetzigen) Preisklasse wirklich gut, leicht, steif und gut zu händeln.

Die Bolo kannste nur in 5 und 6 Metern Länge gebrauchen, sonst zu schwer und in der 7 Meter Länge wedelt die recht empfindliche Spitze zu sehr. Sie hat einegewöhnungsbedürftige (aber nicht schlechte) Spitzenaktion, bei der man anschlägt wie mit Stossdämpfer/Gummipuffer.
|wavey:


----------



## vermesser (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gibts preiswerte Tele-Matchruten?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Trout ist in ihrer (jetzigen) Preisklasse wirklich gut, leicht, steif und gut zu händeln.



Das beantwortet meine Frage im wesentlichen schon.

Welches Wurfgewicht würdest Du für kurze und mittlere Distanz in leicht strömenden Flüssen oder im See empfehlen? Ich werde damit nicht mit schweren Wagglern auf riesige Distanzen angeln, möchte aber einen mittleren Karpfen oder ne gute Schleie bändigen können.

Als Schnur dachte ich so an ne 16er bis 18er, Vorfach entsprechend etwas schwächer.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gibts preiswerte Tele-Matchruten?*

Wenn ich auf Schleien oder Karpfen aus bin, habe ich mind. eine 0,20er Hauptschnur und ein 0,18er Vorfach dran(an Match,Float,Bolo).

Posen mit Tragkräften zw. 2 und 6 Gramm. 
Immer nur so schwer wie nötig um auf Weite zu kommen bzw. die Pose in der Strömung kontrollieren zu können.
Im Stillwasser vorzugsweise Antennenposen um auch Hebebisse sehen zu können(Liftmontage).
In der Strömung eher bauchige Modelle . . .#h


----------



## vermesser (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gibts preiswerte Tele-Matchruten?*

Das kam jetzt falsch rüber: Ich bin auf normalen Weißfisch aus, aber dabei habe ich auch schon schicke Schleien oder Karpfen nebenbei erwischt.

Deshalb die Frage: Welches der Wurfgewichte würdest Du wählen, wenn es hauptsächlich um normalen Weißfisch geht und Karpfen und Schleien nur Zufallstreffer sind?


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gibts preiswerte Tele-Matchruten?*

Ach du meinst welche Rute?

Diese:http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...54_sida7c22e306ff725de57c099c790036654_x2.htm
oder sogar die -25er(je nach Strömung).
Shimano übertreibt immer mit den WGs.
4,20m ist gut und die ganz leichte wäre mir zu fein.|wavey:


----------



## vermesser (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gibts preiswerte Tele-Matchruten?*

Danke. Dann wird es wohl die werden. Hab bisher nämlich keine Shimano, deshalb die dumme Frage.


----------



## vermesser (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gibts preiswerte Tele-Matchruten?*

Und diese Rolle dazu wäre doch auch ein guter Kauf, oder?
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...-Sondermodell-Hammerpreis_c74-75_p8186_x2.htm


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gibts preiswerte Tele-Matchruten?*

#d
Nimm lieber die 2500er wenn du noch werfen willst.#6
Die 1000er reicht als Schnurreserve wenn du mit einer Bolo stippen willst.#h


----------



## vermesser (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gibts preiswerte Tele-Matchruten?*

Ok, stimmt auch wieder. Na dann halt die.


----------



## vermesser (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gibts preiswerte Tele-Matchruten?*

Ich muss nochmal nerven: Die Rute ist zwar etwas teurer, aber stark runtergesetzt. Is das was Gutes oder ein Mondpreis?

http://www.shop.hechtfreunde.de/ass...0165898840d2fb92/50165896ca0992101/index.html

Die liegt zwar ein bißchen über dem geplanten Budget, aber notfalls spare ich zunächst die Rolle ein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gibts preiswerte Tele-Matchruten?*

Ich habe die Rute-benutze sie am kleinen Teich für den Fang von Rotaugen-Brassen(mitlere Größe und Tincas) = sehr guter Preis!

Feines Stöckchen das gut in der Hand liegt.


----------



## vermesser (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gibts preiswerte Tele-Matchruten?*

Das klingt ja schonmal gut. Weitere Infos?


----------



## vermesser (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gibts preiswerte Tele-Matchruten?*

So, jetzt habe ich schon drei in der Auswahl:

Einmal die von Professor Tinca empfohlene Catana, dann die DAM und jetzt bin ich über die gestolpert, zwar keine Tele aber ein cooles Konzept. Taugt das was:

http://www.sp-fishingtackle.de/prod.../1142/XTCsid/ed567a957b822515d38515b52322ead0


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gibts preiswerte Tele-Matchruten?*

Auch zu gebrauchen und ist für Fahrrad sicher gut, da du weniger Ruten mitschleppen musst.
Hier aber günstiger:
http://www.pro-fishing.de/advanced_...7685d6508e76f5406cf8f&keywords=artini&x=0&y=0


----------



## vermesser (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gibts preiswerte Tele-Matchruten?*

Und was hälst Du von der DAM? Die bauen ja eigentlich sehr gute Teleruten?


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gibts preiswerte Tele-Matchruten?*

Hatte ich gelesen. |bigeyes
Die haben früher z.B. mit der Bologna durchaus brauchbare längere Teleskopruten gebaut.  
Diese kenne ich aber nicht . . .#d


----------



## vermesser (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gibts preiswerte Tele-Matchruten?*

Macht nix, ich überleg es mir übers Wochenende. Vielleicht kennt ja einer das Rütchen.


----------



## vermesser (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gibts preiswerte Tele-Matchruten?*

Ich danke allen für die ausführliche Beratung. 

Es ist jetzt etwas ganz anderes geworden: Eine Cormoran Matchmaster XTR in 3,90m! Die stand bei meinem örtlichen Händler ganz neu und noch im Paket rum und wurde nach eingehender Begutachtung, Beratung und etwas handeln zu einem guten Preis käuflich erworben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Gibts preiswerte Tele-Matchruten?*



Na dann viel Erfolg und Spass damit.#h


----------

